# deaar Talk classical i was savagely assault i a good catholic wow, please tell me?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

You know my nature by now im peacefull yet i got savagely assault i deprofundis wow, two black eye during i sleep and a crack a big skull.

Now im recuparing i may have trauma...and im healing my soul whit classical of arnold bax, im angry and sad, and dont have a clue who did this ... so sujest classical for healing purpose please like ars antiqua


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

I am soooo sorry and I wish you tons of healing and I hope for a speedy recovery, and that the assialiant is brought to justice to your satisfaction.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

That's terrible! I can't imagine what you must be going through. I'm keeping you in my thoughts and prayers and trusting for a complete recovery. 

As for healing music, personally, when I've been hit suddenly with a major tragedy, I listen to Barber's Adagio for Strings, usually the Kronos version. It reminds me that at this point in the healing process, all I can do is breathe, and that's what I have to keep doing.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Best wishes from here, it must have been pretty awful. Hope you´ll recover soon.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

So sorry to hear this. 

Some Mozart, of course. Cosi Fan Tutte. It'll make your spirit soar...


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

thanks you your so kind all of you , my distinguished regards to all


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Wishing you a speedy recovery. :angel:


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

You were assaulted?! That's terrible news. I hope you have a speedy recovery. All the best.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Very sorry to hear this. I'll pray for you.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2018)

Let us know if you are ok, Deprofundis.

Do you like Sacred music? I will suggest to you, Thomas Tallis, Spem in Alium.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2018)

*Lark Ascending*

Or the tranquil music of Vaughan Williams. Lark Ascending.


----------



## Templeton (Dec 20, 2014)

Really sorry to hear about your troubles, deprofundis, and hoping that you are recovering well and safely. I will recommend another Vaughan Williams piece, the fifth symphony, to hopefully aid your speedy recovery. All the best to you.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Very sorry to hear this, deprofundis - you must be feeling very shocked and hurt. We'll say a prayer for you. I hope you feel better soon.

Hope this helps. :tiphat:

Aria & Gavotte from a sonata in G-Major by Willem de Fesch - by the viol player Ernst Stolz.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

Deprofundis, this is bad news. I pray for your quick healing and that the wretches who did this will be soon brought to justice. Though not the style you usually speak of, try this _


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Jesus! You serious? Really sorry to hear this. Thoughts are with you.

Listen to what you yourself like. There's great comfort and calm in the familiar.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Sorry to hear about your misfortune. I hope you recover soon. But look at the bright side of it, it could be worse, you could be black, brown or Jewish in America.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

So sorry to hear this awful news. Just remember that you have a lot of friends here who care!


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm very sorry to hear this, deprofundis. Here's some Codex Calixtinus:


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your troubles. I wish you a speedy recovery. Take solace in the fact that what goes around, comes around. The lowlife piece of crap that did this to you will get his in spades!!


----------



## Vronsky (Jan 5, 2015)

I hope you recover soon and I hope there's no serious injuries.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks felloows outhere i relly appreciated, i cranium trauma, but the punished i had in the chest i was too musucular i heal fast only one black eye left , and that iiit one scar to the skull, i was attack while i slept this proof the utter cowardness of these f(words) sorry for my lanbguage , im back case close , the lords will punish em... not me


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Holy cow! That must have been terrifying, and humiliating. I hope you get your health back and the mental recovery and support you need.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

This happened to my wife just seven months ago. She was attacked by an angry young man while out for a walk in the middle of the afternoon. And just 500 feet from our home. The offender was arrested and did time in prison.

Deprofundis, I hope you went to the hospital to get checked out. My wife didn't want to go but I insisted. And a CT scan revealed a triple fracture in her face. You also need to have your eyes checked by an ophthalmologist. Eye, brain, and facial damage is very likely if you've been hit in the face and head with heavy force. Please get some treatment and I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

Deprofundis, I hope you have a speedy recovery. Your posts are always enjoyable to read.


----------



## gHeadphone (Mar 30, 2015)

Im really sorry to hear about this deprofundis. I don't post often here any more but i do genuinely wish you a speedy recovery.

Here is Martha playing the 2nd movement of Ravels Piano concerto in G, it always helps me when my mood is low.

Take care


----------

